# HIEEEE!! Advise on moving to spain



## Ramos.artiles (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello all, I am a US veteran and always wanted to go back to Europe. I was in Germany 20 years ago. From watching YouTube videos, (not sure how true it is), My husband and I should be able to live there, with $2300 a month, comfortably. I'm thinking (someone please let me know if this is a bad idea) My husband and I could live there on our VA benefits alone no jobs. if we buy a house cash. I have been researching and found a few homes outside of Valencia for about $140k. Is this CRAZY?


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Should be possible - visit your local Spanish embassy or it's website to get all the requirements for the visa.

Do not make the mistake many Brits do and purchase huge properties that will need upkeep. It gets harder as you get older and/or expensive.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the property market in Valencia in particular, but generally you can often find cheap property in certain places around Spain simply because nobody wants to live there. i.e. there's a reason it's so cheap. So yes you might be able to bag a bargain, but later on you might find there was a reason for it being so cheap, and then you can't sell it. So it's probably worth renting in an area first, just to get to know the market.

On top of that, you'll probably want an area where you can get to know a few locals. If you don't speak Spanish your options might be more limited to expat areas, which might not be so cheap..


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Ramos.artiles said:


> Hello all, I am a US veteran and always wanted to go back to Europe. I was in Germany 20 years ago. From watching YouTube videos, (not sure how true it is), My husband and I should be able to live there, with $2300 a month, comfortably. I'm thinking (someone please let me know if this is a bad idea) My husband and I could live there on our VA benefits alone no jobs. if we buy a house cash. I have been researching and found a few homes outside of Valencia for about $140k. Is this CRAZY?


This is the info from the LA consulate, so the others should be similar (your first lesson in Spanish paperwork, is nothing will be as simple as it looks).





Residence Visa (Non-Lucrative)







www.exteriores.gob.es





The financial requirements will b the same as it is for any 3rd Country citizen (Uk as well now)


http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LOSANGELES/es/InformacionParaExtranjeros/Documents/Copia%20de%20Tabla%20medios%20económicos%20año%202017.pdf



You will need to show €2151 a month for the first or main applicant and €538 a month for the second and subsequent.
So for a couple its €2689.00 a month which at todays exchange is $3165.00 or there about.

Would agree with tardigrade about the property, many Brits buy villa's with large lots away from towns and when they get older they have issues (my FIL is 83 and cannot look after the land or the house well anymore).

We live in a modern(ish) 3 bed 2 bath flat (apartment) in a tiny village but its close to a small town.

If you drive, you also have to factor in taking a Spanish driving test (unless your state has an arrangement to swap)

No its not crazy, but why not come over for 90 days and have a good look around. Estate agents on the whole here in Spain are on the same level as lawyers everywhere else in the world. 
You should not believe everything they will tell you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What you can live on is often different to what you want to live on.

Make a budget. Add in everything that costs money. Anything that might cost money. Add a fudge factor because life happens.

Housing costs. Including utilities and a maintenance fund. 

Obviously food

health care

transportation . No car can save you a lot but forces you to live more in town.

entertainment

Depending on your choices the number can be extremely low or extremely high.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

NickZ said:


> What you can live on is often different to what you want to live on.
> 
> Make a budget. Add in everything that costs money. Anything that might cost money. Add a fudge factor because life happens.
> 
> ...


A good post but, when you consider the Op (and any others) who now need the NLV as retirees to get here. 

*It doesn't matter how much you have or how little you can live on.*

You have to show the minimum of the €2151 a month income to get the visa.

We live as a couple on less than €1000 a month, yet go out 3 or 4 times a week for food and or drinks, run a car, a fish tank and other stuff.
I reckon we live as well if not better than we did in the Uk. 
Ok no rent or mortgage to pay..but we still have the usual bills, including private healthcare.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Barriej said:


> A good post but, when you consider the Op (and any others) who now need the NLV as retirees to get here.


The problem is even if the OP can get a visa they may want a life style that exceeds it. The visa requirement is the bare minimum to get into the country.


----------

